# First successful image transfer.



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 20, 2006)

After several attempts I finally got a transfer to "stick" 

I'm not sure if you can make out the paper texture too well on the screen and the image is rather darker than I hoped for.

This was with 690 film onto dry 100gsm coloured paper. I found the best way to get the emulsion to stay on the paper was to soak the paper & negative together in hot water for 3 minutes I gently lift the whole lot by the negative until it completely peeled away. Si I have a 5 attempts in the bin & 1 picture, & I'm happy!


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2006)

Dry transfers are more difficult than wet (when you use watercolor paper and soak it before the transfer) but you did indeed have success! I like the purple tones here a lot. :thumbup: 

I can see the paper texture, it definitely enhances the sky here. Nice job!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 16, 2007)

I've never tried this method. but it sound like interesting fun. Congratulations on the first good one. many more to come, I'm positive.


----------



## codex0 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have used Reves BFK for my lifts - it seems to help a lot.  The ease of the lift is almost entirely dependent on what paper you're using.

15 second development, peel apart, roll "gooey" side onto damp BFK for 2 minutes...


----------



## windrivermaiden (Sep 11, 2007)

IMHO Reves BFK is one of the best papers out there for every alternative process I've tried.


----------

